# Crying Wolf! - Documentary



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

http://cryingwolfmovie.com/

i must say i was impressed at how well this documentary is. In the end i do agree, its not about the wolf its about mans role in nature. take the time to watch it. its 1 hour long. best one hour you will spend on the subject. God help us in our quest to manage our big game resource.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

....


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

It was posted awhile back too

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=40393&hilit=wolf

That may be why 

I agree though very good!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I did a search and it didn't yield anything...... Well, nothing like rehashing old news! Sorry guys!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

No worries DN. Always good to get a refresh of the noodle.
I thought it was a great film. Gives you a perspective from the side that gets no light. I also agree with the end conclusion.... It's not about the wolves, never has been and never will be.


----------

